# Verkaufe: Philips amBX Gamer-Lautsprechersystem mit Ambilight (NEU und OVP)



## SteveTT (1. November 2009)

Verkaufe:

 Philips amBX Soundsystem "Premium Kit "
 (2.1 Lausprechersystem mit _„Ambilight“_ für den PC)

 besteht aus:
*- 2.1-System, 160 W Musikleistung, 2 x 40 W Lautsprecher, 80 W Subwoofer, Frequenz 35 Hz ~ 20 kHz
 - Wandfluter und Steuereinheit: High Power RGB LED Array X 3
 - Rechtes und Linkes Lautsprecherlicht
 - Lüfter: Bis zu 5.000 U/min 2 x 40 CFM-Lüfter, Variable Drehzahlregelung 
 - Vibrations-Handgelenkauflage*

_Weiterhin gibt es noch drei originalverpackte Spiele dazu:_
_*- DTM Race Driver*_
_*- Broken Sword*_
_*- Defcon*_

 Da ich das System selbst verwende kann ich es mit bestem Gewissen weiterempfehlen – nicht nur zum spielen sonder (durch das Ambilight) auch zum gemütlichen Ambiente zur Music und Filmen!! Bei Filmen macht vor allenm der Subwoofer mächtig Spaß  

 Da ich mir zwei Systeme gekauft habe, ist ein übrig das ich verkaufen kann (Originalverpackt mit Rechnung für Herstellergarantie).

 Bei Interesse einfach PN oder Email an postbube „at“ gmx.de (Versand möglich)

*Preis: 90 EUR*
 UPV (Hersteller): 399 EUR

 Viele Grüße
 Steve


----------

